# New timeshare in Kihei???



## Cathyb (Sep 22, 2012)

Reported in my timeshare's newsletter:

Aston Maui Lu at 579 S. Kihei is up for sale and an application for a 388 unit timeshare is pending.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 22, 2012)

Cathyb said:


> Reported in my timeshare's newsletter:
> 
> Aston Maui Lu at 579 S. Kihei is up for sale and an application for a 388 unit timeshare is pending.



Found this article



> From - http://www.mauinews.com/page/content.detail/id/565079.html
> 
> _Aston Maui Lu Resort listed for sale
> Property already zoned for conversion to time share
> ...


----------



## linsj (Sep 23, 2012)

I wish Hilton would buy this!


----------



## daventrina (Sep 23, 2012)

linsj said:


> I wish Hilton would buy this!


I was hoping Diamond would.
But Hilton is one of few that aren't on Maui.

Fairfield is already down the street and in Kahana.
Shell doesn't seem to build from scratch.
Westin, Marriott and Diamond are already in Ka'anapali.

Don' think the little guys have the $$$.

I think it will be a LONG road (many years) till there are bookable rooms.
How about a park


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 23, 2012)

linsj said:


> I wish Hilton would buy this!



Yeah, Hilton needs another oceanfront Hawaii resort. Preferably on Maui or Kauai. 

However this one currently has 
(1) South Kihei Road running through it (separating it from the beach) 
(2) a very small beach area (which would hopefully be expanded to accomodate the number of timeshare units).






Resort with photo can be found here under the North Kihei Area - http://www.hawaiirevealed.com/free-travel-info/maui/maui-resorts/north-kihei-area/maui-lu


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 23, 2012)

Wyndham should jump in on it.  They don't have any Maui, except the Worldmark ones, which we cannot really get with Wyndham Points.  

I would be super excited to see any of the big companies get something on Maui. A lot of people are such snobs about Kihei, but I love it there.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 23, 2012)

daventrina said:


> I was hoping Diamond would.
> But Hilton is one of few that aren't on Maui.
> 
> Fairfield is already down the street and in Kahana.
> ...



Diamond?? The Point at Poipu units are going for $1.  Surely you wouldn't wish that on them.

Sterling


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 26, 2012)

Interesting as the views must be stunning from so high up and we like Kihei and the feeling of the area where local people live, work and hang around on the local beaches when the sun goes down. We see this at our timeshare too and people are flying kites or wind surfing or just watching the sun go down. If there is a parking lot, the locals are there. 

The public beaches are great and there are three of them with decent parking lots besides the many spots around the road where a few cars can park. We love driving on the old North and South Kihei road along the ocean as it feels like you are in Hawaii from yesterday without all the big resorts and tall buildings.

I know that it isn't a resort area but it is very well located to many places that tourists like to visit. I wonder which big developer will buy it eventually? I wished it were the Marriott but I doubt it.

I wonder if they could sell the land to different developers so make it less risky for one single developer?


----------

